# Laser Dark incomplete transfer A and B sheet



## Akadian (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi, 

I use Forever Laser Dark A and B sheet and I have a problem with transfer. The image from A Foil stick on B paper. 

Temperature 320F with low to medium pressure for 90 sec
Paper size 11x17

I increased the temperature to 330F and it was worst.
I reduce the pressure and it was not better.

If someone can help me, I ll appreciate.

Thanks

Eric


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

I've been using the Forever low temp for several years ... here's the process I use for 11 x 17.....

First, I'm assuming you're using the paper with one of the Okidata White Toner printers? If not, I believe they have different instructions for a couple other OKI CMYK printers but I'm pretty sure that the paper isn't intended for use with other brand printers.

1). Heat press temp set to 305 degrees
2). Preheat the platen to begin with (before the first press).
3). Foil first - covered with the B paper. (I make a small slice at the bottom right corner to allow a grab space to peel).
4). I place 4 sheets of standard 11x17 typing paper on top of the B sheet. (It helps to place a sheet of silicone or baking paper sideways between the B sheet and the typing paper to allow for easy removal of the typing paper after pressing).
5). Press at medium/low pressure for 2:00 minutes.
6). Remove the typing paper and peel immediately from bottom right to top left - keeping the paper as much against the platen as possible.


----------



## wisdom1201 (May 3, 2016)

paradigmprint said:


> I've been using the Forever low temp for several years ... here's the process I use for 11 x 17.....
> 
> First, I'm assuming you're using the paper with one of the Okidata White Toner printers? If not, I believe they have different instructions for a couple other OKI CMYK printers but I'm pretty sure that the paper isn't intended for use with other brand printers.
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much for answering this because I to was having SOOO much difficulties with this paper having spotty transferring. I know you mentioned that it has to be an OKI printer but when I look at the instructions if gives heat settings for OKI and CMYK so I don't believe this to be an issue. It transfers about 85 percent of the time but its that other percent that is costing me money lol


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I always make sure the bottom platen is hot. So if there is a bit of a wait between transfers, I run a press cycle, or a half of one anyways.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

wisdom1201 said:


> It transfers about 85 percent of the time but its that other percent that is costing me money lol


Kind of, I think? My experience with traditional CMYK printers using Forever (or Neenah) is that they do a good job with more dense colors but not so much with pastels. The white toner, being a dense color, and an underlay of all prints, resolves this issue.

It's been quite some time since I used my standard OKI C831 for any kind of transfer print (probably 2+ years) so I may have some new learning to do if Forever has changed their process.


----------

